
Rejected Y Combinator Company, Bandsintown now in private beta! Sign up For your Invite Code - knewjax
http://www.bandsintown.com
======
kyro
Whatever the reason was for your rejection from YCombinator, I commend you
guys for at least pushing through with the project and not letting it hinder
your progress.

I'm still awaiting my beta invitation.

Good luck with it.

------
brett
Why would I have to confirm my email to get an invite code? If I receive an
invite code and use it I've effectively confirmed my email. Further, I just
got an email and followed a link back to your site so I could... ...do
nothing. Not sure that makes me too excited to click on the next link you send
me.

Worth rethinking.

~~~
knewjax
Thank you for pointing the annoyance of this out to me. I will remove the
email confirmation step.

The invite codes will be sent out personally that is why you did not receive
it instantly with the confirmation.

Thanks for the help, We will adjust this.

~~~
mynameishere
Why have invite codes at all? Just let people in the site.

~~~
knewjax
We still have some major features we want in place before we open it to the
public. But the people on ycombinator are probably some of the most critical
we will find so we decided to give an early sneak peak to you guys.

We will be sending out a second batch of codes today. But as we have noticed
that some of our emails are going straight to junk.

So if you applied for an invite code last week please type your email address
in as the invite code to gain full access. Let me know if anyone has
questions. Thanks

------
maxklein
Frankly, I'd see why they rejected the site. It's an excellent idea, and I'm
sure it will work if you guys really exploit the entire social thing - i.e,
force people to invite other people. But it's an idea that is already out
there, which is why I'd assume that ycomb did not want you.

------
knewjax
Thank you... As I had mentioned in one of my previous posts to all the
startups, I think rejection should be more motivation for all of you than
acceptance. It should push you harder to prove yourself and your idea.

Also invitations will be sent out in batches over the next week or so... But I
am looking forward to everyones comments and help.

We have alot in the works, but are very very happy with what we have put
together for you.

------
rms
The anti-aliasing is ugly... you should redo the graphic design with different
anti-aliasing settings.

------
maxklein
I see you use verticalresponse.com for your mailing list. I don't get the
pricing structure - do you pay per email to one subscriber or do you pay per
email to ALL subscribers?

And are their services worth it at all when email marketing is more of a side
thing?

~~~
knewjax
hi, yeah this used to be a mailing list signup that i restructured for the
beta invites. It has some quirks, such as the required confirmation email. But
the service is free to capture emails until you use them to actually send out
emails. So no this is not the best solution for a beta signup, but it does the
trick.

------
far33d
See SonicLiving.com, a great site that is somewhat similar and I use daily.

~~~
knewjax
Yeah this is also my personal favorite of what I have seen so far.

------
jey
Why define yourself as "rejected YCombinator company"? It seems like something
that does not deserve mention except _maybe_ on the "Company History" page.

~~~
sdpurtill
Yeah, seriously... I was rejected at YC like 8 months ago (didn't want single
founder) and we are doing just fine. I really respect all the advice and
connections that YC has, but just because you are rejected doesn't mean
anything.

My company is ClassOwl (classowl.com), we are in Alpha right now. And no,
we're not another cliche Web 2.0 company.

------
knewjax
Make sure you check your junk mail folder for your invite code. We sent them
out to about half the list today.

